# Clean up spilled perfume?



## blairhoney (Nov 26, 2007)

I broke a bottle of my favorite perfume today, and now my bedroom reeks pretty bad. Luckily most of the liquid spilled on the brick hearth, but the odor dispersion is another story. How can I get the smell out of the room as quickly as possible? It's causing headaches and burning eyes among some household members. I have a fan going, but it's not enough!

TIA!


----------



## lexapurple (Dec 24, 2006)

Try to put out bowl with ground coffee. My friend does this when he paints, and it absorbs paint smell very qickly. I don't know if it would work for perfume, though.


----------



## jee'smom (Mar 17, 2004)

maybe put baking soda on the spot where it spilled? and crack a window.


----------



## blairhoney (Nov 26, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lexapurple* 
Try to put out bowl with ground coffee. My friend does this when he paints, and it absorbs paint smell very qickly. I don't know if it would work for perfume, though.

Fresh coffee or used coffee grounds? Thanks so much!


----------



## blairhoney (Nov 26, 2007)

Just an update if others have this problem later:

The perfume smell was really strong - had to sleep elsewhere last night - but we left the window open with a box fan in it running on exhaust all day. I also set out overnight chopped onions in bowls of water, a bowl of used coffee grounds, some baking soda (both in a tray and sprinkled directly on the affected area), and vinegar. The smell had gotten much better after a day of ventilation (and really, even by this morning), but what really seemed to knock it out was swabbing down the area (combo of hardwood plus carpet) with vinegar, and then vacuuming up the baking soda. I think it's mostly gone now!


----------



## jee'smom (Mar 17, 2004)

wow! good job! (i couldn't help but laugh picturing you trying all of those things!)


----------



## blairhoney (Nov 26, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jee'smom* 
wow! good job! (i couldn't help but laugh picturing you trying all of those things!)

Yeah, it was pretty comical. I was actually wrong, and there's still some lingering smell, but it's more like if someone recently put on perfume - not so overwhelming. I put a plant in the area and think the rest will clear up pretty quickly.


----------

